# Why is HOOKAH still legal to smoke indoors??



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

I live in NYC -- the place where one could argue the anti-smoking paradigm was created -- and I've noticed that in clubs, lounges, and restaurants hookah smoking is still widely advertised and promoted. It's clear that somehow hookah ducked and dodged this smoking ban and I'd like a rationale reason as to why? Why are cigs, pipes, and cigars banned, but hookah is fine and dandy. Because it smells sweet??

Anyone know the legal reasoning (or lack thereof) behind this?


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I know there are varying amounts of tobacco in different Shisha blends. Many of them have more herbs and teas mixed in them than tobacco. Our local hookah bar moved to tobacco free shisha when the indoor smoking ban hit.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

hookah smoke is vaporized rather than directly burned, which arguably puts out less carcinogens.

in my opinion it doesn't do any good to point this out as a double standard; if anything, it'll just make hookah smoking another casualty of the nanny state.


----------



## PiNa (Nov 22, 2009)

I've tried smoking hookah before...did'nt really care for it..some of my friends really like it but it was just one of them things i did'nt like. They told me the Sisha (sp?) they smoke is made of sugar cane. Anyways yeah I think its kinda stupid that you can smoke hookah and cigs but I can't go into my local bar and fire up a nice stick while I enjoy a drink...:noidea:


----------



## PiNa (Nov 22, 2009)

Belicoso said:


> Hookah smoke actually smells REALLY good does not smell like tobacco at all.


Thats the same comment my girl made..she does'nt smoke cigs or cigars but she kinda liked smoking out of a hookah..The blends I tried were a lil too sweet for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe because it is a cultural thing.
Here is what i found out about it.
Hookah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

eNthusiast said:


> hookah smoke is vaporized rather than directly burned, which arguably puts out less carcinogens.
> 
> in my opinion it doesn't do any good to point this out as a double standard; if anything, it'll just make hookah smoking another casualty of the nanny state.


I like where your head is at! My bud's were pissed they illegalized text messaging where it is still legal for women to put makeup on while driving. My retort was something similar. The argument should always be fore more privileges than less. Granted no one should ever really text or put makeup on while driving...


----------

